# Ultimate Tool Stand



## mot (May 8, 2007)

RJones made an awesome* rolling workbench* for his shop. It warrants a look by anyone with a garage shop or space that can't be committed to woodworking full time. In that vane, I had this link for a few years to another version that may, along with RJones give some people ideas on things to do with their small shop. 
 
Ultimate Tool Stand


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good one Mot. 
Just what I was looking for as I start the build of my workshop.
I may not get the square footage I was planning for due to city restirictions so I am rethinking the space trying to squeeze out every usable inch.

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

one of these will come in handy when the storage shed becomes a summer shop.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Very cool. My one regret is that it wasn't posted a week ago. I'm building a bench as well. I like some of the concepts of the bench in this post, but have ruled a few of them out becasue of the design I am using. I could undo a few things, but it was a lot of work. Maybe I'll tuck this away for later when I forget how much work went into what I already have!


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

hmm, very nice, seems high utility.

Does having the torsion box on the bottom strike anyone else as odd? It seems the assumption is that the carcass will stay true square and then being on top of the dead flat torsion box at the bottom the carcass will transfer the dead flat of the torsion box to the upper work surface.

Given 2 ends, 2 dividers, and a top with multiple clamping through cuts, do we believe this? I assumes others have tried this and likely would have commented if it were too bad. But that is certainly not how I would have first thought to attain a dead flat assembly surface, torsion box on the other side of a carcass. Other thoughts?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea for anyone with a big shop or small just to have a mobile workbench would come in very handy indeed. jockmike


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

colorado, the case is sandwiched between the torsion box on bottom and then torsion box construction of the interchangeable tops.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I wish I had a shop it would fit in. I've decided not to make a bigger shop at this time. I have some interesting ideas to make what I have work better. I'm thinking along the lines of something like this in 3 stackable cubes. Something small enough I could carry outside but when stacked in the shed provides tool storage.

I'm going to put 6 sonotubes into the ground and pour the concrete pillars dead level. The idea will be to place the cubes on the concrete piers and then place a torsion box on top. I'm also going to build a fold out bench to replace that nasty old table I have. The bench will have a cut out to accomodate my table saw. I want the whole thing to take less than 10 minutes to set up. When all complete it will all lock together and be dead flat….in my dreams at least.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Bob…that would be cool to see!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thank you, Mot (Spid-ato Man). *I can always use another tool stand, even though I running out of space…already! Very ingenious design.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah yes, I must say that this bench was an inspiration for my creation for sure. Great link I would love to see what others come up with


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

This be HOT, Mot!


----------

